

Dropbox Etiquette - kmfrk
http://prolost.com/dishes

======
owenmarshall
This is true for many values of "Dropbox" -- "Sharepoint", "NFS mount", etc.

The _real_ trick, IMO, is getting everyone to buy in to an organizational
system that doesn't require a ton of bookkeeping. Any shared file system that
requires users to act in a cooperative manner is bound to fail -- tragedy of
the commons, and all.

The trick I've used before to some degree of success is to set up a system
that _doesn't_ require cooperation. Hand each user their own folder, and tell
them that they can structure it however they'd like, and that they can share
it out with no one or anyone.

There's pain up front, but IMO it's better to spread the pain around early
than realize your shared file system has 2.4 terabytes of files dating back to
2003, some of which are business critical and others are personal photos from
the bosses secretary four secretaries ago.

------
bittermang
Long ago, I moved all of my top level folders I'm sharing into a folder simply
called "Shares"

This had no effect on the users I've shared with, but did a great deal to keep
things organized on my end.

